# Where do I buy piano wire to make duster rigs?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for the best price. Thanks


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Any bait shop has single strand leader wire.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Any bait shop has single strand leader wire.


Gotcha. I heard "piano wire" and wondered if that was something special to use.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Single strand wire. Malin or American Fishing Wire single strand. I use #5 or #6 for kings, but that is just me. I know some charter boats that use heavier because they don't want to have to always change out leaders, and they catch big fish. I know some people that use #4 or even #3 because they think kings can see the leader. Some of them catch some big fish too.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Piano wire??? Hey Spooney...is that to catch Tuna Fish? Tuna Fish...Tune...ah...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> Piano wire??? Hey Spooney...is that to catch Tuna Fish? Tuna Fish...Tune...ah...


You're funny dude. You need a live well or what?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I take it all back and extend my most sincere apologies...did you say something about a live well?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Best bang for the buck is at Malin.*

More feet per package.

RE: Size. For duster rigs with safety pin snap for Cigar Minnows I have always used #7. White Marlin, Sailfish and Wahoo, with 50# tackle, #9. Blue Marlin with natural bait, #12.

With lures I use cable if Kingfish and Wahoo are around. You can get by with 400# mono but you will lose an ocasional lure to a Wahoo or Cuda.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Tony Soprano has some spoon.


----------

